# Got a new Camera Contour GPS 1080p



## J Forsyth (Jul 19, 2011)

I just got a new camera, and still learning how to use. It shows GPS speed and elevation while watching the video. Im still learning how to edit so its not the best.
http://contour.com/stories/2011-rzr-s-snows-lake-steep-hills


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that things makes a pretty good vid. the rzr-s sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

that's pretty awesome!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I like it. I have one of the old 720 HDs...still going strong but sure like what they have done to the new ones. And the water-proof case is great for those waterie rides...might consider one...cheap insurance...lol


----------



## Ozzie3o5 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice Vid. I want to get a GoPro. But that GPS feature seems really cool. Especially when played in real time with the video


----------



## J Forsyth (Jul 19, 2011)

I couldnt decide between the go pro and contour, but the gps feature sold me. I race in the UTV Rally Raid series and this camera will be better for that. It was only $50 more and the water proof case was $30.


----------



## J Forsyth (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^that video says private


----------



## J Forsyth (Jul 19, 2011)

try it now


----------

